

What's a good functional language for desktop scripting (like Python)? - darkxanthos

I'd like to get some time in with a fairly pure functional language and I'm not sure what I should be using for practice. I've played a little with Scheme and Erlang but neither one seem to have the chutzpah I need for doing Python-like scripting/programming. Maybe I'm doing it wrong?<p>(EDIT: Removed Windows from the title because I want it to be cross platform)
======
mbrubeck
Various parts of _Real World Haskell_ show how to do scripting-type tasks
using Haskell, especially chapters 7 and 9 (linked below, but they'll make
more sense if you also read the preceding chapters):

<http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/io.html>

[http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/io-case-study-a-
librar...](http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/io-case-study-a-library-for-
searching-the-filesystem.html)

~~~
darkxanthos
Thanks! Any libraries for web oriented tasks?

~~~
mbrubeck
There's a big list at
[http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Applications_and_librarie...](http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Applications_and_libraries/Web_programming)

I haven't used any of these, and none of them look super-compelling to me,
though HAppS seems fairly mature and full-featured.

